# Differential - MK1 Audi TT Quattro - Fluid Capacity



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

What is the fluid capacity of the Differential in a MK1 Audi TT Quattro?
I found a few posts that said only 1 litre ?
Found the Below - But I'm not completely sure due to most other diffs use 2 litres at least


_Modified by X-E-0-3 at 10:41 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

What I found - 
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...14110


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

Doing the deed the second time - 
Capacity 
1.65 litres / quarts
Filled until it poured back out.


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Fluid Capacity Chart - 2000 - 2001*

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/tt_docs/fluidcapacititesa000102.pdf


----------

